# SIP Candy



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

My little spunky 4th-of-July girl. Marbled out your red, but always stayed white/blue. Lost her Friday for an unknown cause. *sigh* I've been having really bad luck lately. Went from 14 Bettas to 4. Lost 10 girls & a boy in under a month.


I've given up, I'll keep the ones I have and won't get anymore. (Except maybe that little yellow Koi with puppy eyes...)


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

Sorry! I love my yellow koi...and my red one. Figure out what is going on and then open your heart to another


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

That's the thing, It's been everything, and sometimes nothing. Dropsy, Columnaris, Old Age, Internal Parasites.... 


I've contacted Martias... I may be getting a red HM girl to breed to Sam.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

Sorry for your loss.....


----------



## Wildsho (Jan 24, 2016)

S.I.P Candy, hope you pull through this , it's touch when we lose a loved one.


----------



## firewood04 (Dec 24, 2015)

Sorry to hear about Candy ThatFishThough. You have been through a lot. I remember battling that Columnaris with you in my mind at least. Hopefully, your other 3 will live long happy lives!

SIP Candy!


----------

